# MACH Sugarfoot!



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Well, folks, it finally happened!

​
Sugarfoot is now *MACH* Someday Sugarfoot MX MXS MXJ MJB MFB T2B

For those who aren't immersed in the Agility world, the Master Agility Championship is earned based on speed points (earned for beating the course time) and "double Qs," meaning the dog earned a qualifying score in both Standard and Jumpers on the same day. Going into this weekend, Sugarfoot had plenty of speed points (more than enough for two MACHs), and nineteen double Qs. Although he had 40 Jumpers legs and 54 Standard legs, he hadn't earned enough of them on the same day!

Sugarfoot's first double Q came on Dec. 7, 2014, and finally, May 22, 2016, he picked up the elusive #20 to earn his MACH title!

This is not only Sugarfoot's first MACH, but my first MACH on any dog. I've shown two other dogs before Sugarfoot, but for various reasons, we never put together the championship. So, it was pretty special!

I tell you, since earning QQ #19 it's been a high level of tension at every show! We had a show last weekend where we earned ZERO Q's, not even in the games, including a heartbreaking Premier course where we were in it until knocking the LAST BAR. After that weekend, I was pretty much in a funk!

Then this weekend got off to a rough start on Saturday with two bars down in Jumpers, so no go. I really, *really* wanted to earn the MACH at this particular show, so, yeah, a bit of pressure on Sunday. 

My good buddy Annmarie showed up to help analyze the courses (and talk me off the ledge!), and amazingly, Jumpers went like a dream, one of our smoothest, nicest runs. I felt good, because Standard is usually our better course. So, with all my Agility buddies watching, keeping those bars up through sheer force of their collective will...

_We did it!_

Here's the video--enjoy!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nm6Dc8fDXM&feature=youtu.be

(If you're wondering what the heck is going on at the end, there's a tradition in the Agility world. When you earn a MACH, you're supposed to pick up the last bar and do a little "victory lap" around the ring. I didn't want to freak out Sugar with a bar waving around, so I just did the victory lap without it. Then you hear the audience saying, "Leash! Leash!" at the end as another little Agility "thing"--to remind the happy winner to still play by the rules and leave the ring with the dog on leash.)

Now...the MACH pressure is off! Time to start playing with those ultra fancy Agility moves! :lol:

--Q


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Congratulations! I can't wait to one day do agility with my standard poo!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

WOW! That video was amazing. YAY! YAY! YAY! Congratulations. WOW! YAY!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Tears! Such a triumph! So happy for you both


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Wow, I really enjoyed watching that, you two did GREAT!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Tears of happiness for you and your accomplishment, Quossom and Sugarfoot!!!!!!!!!! MACH1, so fantastic!!!!!!!! Hugest congratulations--this is so very, very special. :congrats::cheers2::flowers:


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Woah, huge congrats!!!! Way to go team!!!


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

That is awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Wow, that was beautiful, very, very impressive.


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

great video!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Amazing! I cried when i watched that youtube video!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Made me cry too! So happy for you and Sugarfoot


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Congratulations Both.
Eric
Wooooof!!! Woof! Woof! Whine! I want to run with the doggie.
Grace


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

:jaw: congratulations! and thanks for the video. loved it!


----------



## gr8pdls (Jul 13, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

I love love love watching Sugarfoot jump!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## gr8pdls (Jul 13, 2010)

CONGRATS! You're a great handler and Sugarfoot is a super Agility Poodle. Combined = AWESOME TEAM!.

What really impressed me: you didn't hold back on the Standard course, didn't babysit anything even though you knew your MACH was on the line. Very cool! That's what Agility is about - just go for it!
!


----------



## Summer (May 2, 2016)

CONGRATULATIONS!! Thank you for sharing the video too, I really enjoyed watching it! I hope I can actually start competing one day.


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Congratulations!!!! You are both so fun to watch! You make a wonderful team!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Huge congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We are all thrilled for you.


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

Congratulations to the both of you! What a great video to watch. It has been so inspiring to watch your journey from the " 100 days of Sugarfoot" video.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Congratulations Quossum! What an achievement - just wonderful!


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

Woohoo! Way to go Sugar!! 

I just watched the video today because with our crazy power situations this weekend it seems every time I turned anything on that I wanted or had to do our power went out! 

Now I'm all teary eyed at work! 

I told you it would happen sometime this month because there was just no possible way we could make any show anywhere this month! Haha!

Congratulations!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

OMG! How beautiful! Sitting here bawling like a baby. WAY TO GO! What a team! Humongous congratulations to you both.


----------



## TeamPoodle (Aug 10, 2015)

Congratulations!!! Your agility videos are always so fun to watch, you make an awesome team! MACH is a huge accomplishment, way to go!!


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

SO fabulous! Thank you for sharing! The communication between you too is wonderful to watch.


----------



## hkb (Oct 12, 2014)

Awesome team, fantastic result! So happy for you both - like many others tears of joy for you both. I love watching your video's!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Awwwww, thanks Q... what a great performance to watch... floating gracefully around the ring... all that energy and verve... never missing a beat. 

And Sugar did pretty good too. 

But srsly - doesn't he float like Baryshnikov? Sooo smooth!


----------



## poofs (Jan 6, 2016)

Wow, that was really intense!
Congratulations, and thanks for sharing y'all's achievements!!


----------



## poofs (Jan 6, 2016)

I just watched the video again, it's so moving and I need to know why.

Competition, breeding, elite-ness. These are values that are missing in our current culture.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

I can't wait to show my kids the video! spectacular!!!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Huge Congrats to you two! You deserve it! What a team! Go Sugar! (Stella still thinks that she needs to talk to him in private!)


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Big, HUGE Congratulations! :congrats:

*You've accomplished so much with your wonderful dog. Love the videos! Way to go team Quossum!*

:dancing2::dancing:


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

Congratulations!! Amazing ???


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

He's just so elegant and pure poetry in motion. He just takes my breath away. What a wonderful achievement for both of you.

Congratulations and big (((HUGS))) to you both.

BRAVO!!!!

Viking Queen


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

You always make it look so easy but I know how hard you worked and even though I know how the video will end, I held my breath every time he jumped! LOL! BIG heartfelt congratulation!
So onward and upward Team Quossom.............you've got more titles to win!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Congratulations! You two are amazing and inspiring :cheers2::clap2::first:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*YOU SURE DID IT!!*:adore: I'm late to the celebration party but so delighted to add my heartfelt *CONGRATULATIONS! *:cheers2:There's nothing like a little bit of Sugarfoot celebrating to make the heart sing! :sing: So very happy to hear of your _outstanding _success and think of your well earned fun continuing!:cheers:


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Big congratulations! I also like the way Sugarfoot's beard flows into his ribbons. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------

